# Building a small trail camper



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am about midway thru the build busy with bending the wood to make the curve, this one will weigh about 800lbs.


----------



## jackweathers223 (Jul 16, 2019)

You should add some rv interior step covers on that. Protect it from the weather.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

jackweathers223 said:


> You should add some rv interior step covers on that. Protect it from the weather.


what are step covers


----------

